# Pot tx  4/23/11          jw smith !



## Shane B. (Apr 18, 2011)

Team tx ...... 50.00 per boat 
includes big fish!
Safe light til 3 pm
Any ?'s shoot me a pm!


----------



## DOBCAngler (Apr 18, 2011)

You would put this on now. lol  I have never seen the lake and need a day of practice.  I'll see if I can round up a partner.


----------



## Shane B. (Apr 18, 2011)

DOBCAngler said:


> You would put this on now. lol  I have never seen the lake and need a day of practice.  I'll see if I can round up a partner.


We just decided to do this today, didn't want a weekend to get by without a tx somewhere!


----------



## Shane B. (Apr 18, 2011)

You know how fishing  predictions go but I believe the bite will be super this weekend!


----------



## RAH (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds good shane RAH and BVD will be there.


----------



## Shane B. (Apr 19, 2011)

*Rockanater!*

Where's the Rockanater at, this is his favorite lake?


----------



## ROCKANATER (Apr 19, 2011)

Shane B. said:


> Where's the Rockanater at, this is his favorite lake?



i do not not have a job


----------



## Shane B. (Apr 19, 2011)

ROCKANATER said:


> i do not not have a job


Sorry bout that rock, if you find the means come on out there! If I recall the last time out there you whooped us pretty good!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Apr 20, 2011)

Shane B. said:


> Sorry bout that rock, if you find the means come on out there! If I recall the last time out there you whooped us pretty good!



Well, actually .... that, was the time before his last trip there 

Crowley & TSnider showed out the last time the Rockinater was there, with a 17 lb. plus sack each, and lips had 15 plus  . It was a one man per boat tourney.

Should be a toad fest out there on Saturday, no doubt.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Apr 21, 2011)

Here ya go Shane. This is J.W Smith, although it's listed as Club Lake.

You can view the lake in satellite or map mode.


http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...9,107.138672&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Club+Lake&z=15


----------



## DOBCAngler (Apr 22, 2011)

Not going to be able to make it out.  Going to Lanier to chase some spots instead.  I hope I can still catch a spot.


----------



## Fishinagain (Apr 22, 2011)

gonna play golf instead why not


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Apr 23, 2011)

Fishinagain said:


> gonna play golf instead why not



Cause, chasing green fish is much easier, verses chasing white balls ..... especially if I'm the one that's hitting them.


----------



## Fishinagain (Apr 23, 2011)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Cause, chasing green fish is much easier, verses chasing white balls ..... especially if I'm the one that's hitting them.



You got that right but idid manage to find afew today.


----------



## Shane B. (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats to Wayne glaze and partner on a good catch!
Also to Brandon Hightower for big fish braggin rights!


----------



## Chris at Tech (Apr 26, 2011)

What was the big fish and winning weight?


----------



## Shane B. (Apr 26, 2011)

Chris at Tech said:


> What was the big fish and winning weight?


I believe it was 16.11 big fish was right at 5!


----------



## LIPS (Apr 26, 2011)

hate that I missed this one


----------

